# Lancome teint idole ultra 24hrs foundation, Shade Recs please



## xandraxelestine (Nov 17, 2014)

so, I decided to purchase the lancome teint idole ultra foundation, but there is no lancome store in my country, so I have to order for it online, but I am a bit confused what shade to order. I use the shade truly topaz in the black opal true stick foundation, Caramel in revlon colorstay, im a NC45 in mac, HC06 in black up cream to powder foundation and bronze 507 in mary kay medium coverage foundation. would really appreciate your recommendations. thanks


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm nc 44/45 in MAC and wear 450 in that foundation.  If I remember I'm going to swatch 430, 450, and I think it's 460 for you tonite. Send me a pm if I forget. LOL


----------



## xandraxelestine (Nov 19, 2014)

oh dear, id be very grateful. id be sure to remind you if you forget, LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok, I got home late, it's too dark.  Ill do it saturday


----------



## citigirl321 (Nov 22, 2014)

I wear some of the shades you posted and 460W in Lancôme teint idol ultra is a perfect match for me.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

here you go in order
  430, 450, and 460.  It never did get very sunny, so if you need more, lemme know.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Nov 24, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> here you go in order 430, 450, and 460.  It never did get very sunny, so if you need more, lemme know.


  thank you so much hun, please could you snap more pictures for me? it is a little dark. like citigirl321 said, I might actually be in the shade 460 as 450 looks bright but u never know.


----------



## jepooh05 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm also Revlon Colorstay Caramel, Truly Topaz in Black Opal.   I find that at this time of year, late fall thru winter Lancôme 460 is best match for me


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 25, 2014)

xandraxelestine said:


> thank you so much hun, please could you snap more pictures for me? it is a little dark. like citigirl321 said, I might actually be in the shade 460 as 450 looks bright but u never know.


  I was going to do it yesterday but it was snowing.  I will soon as I get some decent light. .


----------

